# Fearing oral exam



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am taking Spanish 101 for the Summer, and I saw that their is an oral exam. I am really nervous because of my social anxiety. I think I have to talk in front of everyone in the class, and I am terrified to death. What if I mess up? What if I fail? What if I get so nervous, I run out of the room like I usually do. I took Italian 101 last semester, and thank goodness their was no oral exam. I got an A in that class, and so far I have an A as of now in this class. I want to be a writer, but I am really interested in linguistics, which is weird because I never talk. Anyway, ye I am really scared of my oral. What do I do?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi!! It's very cool that you are so interested in languages. I follow many language classes in school, so I know your pain. 
A few months ago I had to present in German in front of 25 persons..... 
What worked for me was to have minimal preparation, as too much can make it sound as if you learned it by heart and you're reading. Carry a little card with you with the most important keywords, in case you might forget something.
Also don't stare at the people (because that makes you more uncomfortable), but look at their foreheads.
Act as if you know EVERYTHING, bluff, don't apologize if you messed up (they mostly don't notice untill you say) and try to smile a lot.
And don't let the thought of you messing up get the better of you. You know it, so you'll own it!
Also let a good friend comment on you afterwards, so you can improve yourself...

When I did all this, the teacher said I was very charming, though my prononciation was crap and I sounded very swiss


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

The best part about this presentation is that it is in Spanish, especially 101. I have found my Spanish classes to be the best for my anxiety because no one knows what the hell I am saying nor do I know what the others are saying. :lolThe nice thing about it is that the majority (all) of students will stutter and stall, mispronounce, etc. because it is new to them. It really takes the pressure off of you because everyone WILL be making mistakes. I think you'll be surprised. Back to the fact that only you and the professor likely know what you are talking about... it's extremely easy.


----------

